# pearson 365



## LDH (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello all,

I''m looking at a Pearson 365 ketch. I have read some rave reviews from 365 owners so I have a lot of information for the pro''s column but not much in the con''s. And some feedback on its sailing characteristics and it’s suitability for some blue water passages.

Thanks


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

As the official Sailnet Pearsonite on this board, I can offer this review of the 365 as one place to find the negatives (and positives) from a reliable source:
http://www.spinsheet.com/Images/Used%20Boat/pearson365.pdf

The primary negatives are tight engine access, and the boat is slow in light air. It is a cruiser and not a racer. Compare the PHRF rating for the 365 to similar sized boats to see what I mean. The mizzen mast also clutters up the cockpit some. 

Properly fitted out, and assuming you have the requisite skills and experience, the boat is up to blue water passages. Certainly there are many owners who have taken 365''s all over the place.

I know many 365 owners and can give you their email addresses if you''d like to talk to some directly. If you would like info, please email me offline at the address above. Good luck!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

A friend of mine has a Pearson 365 Ketch for sale for something like $45,000.00 in St. Thomas, VI. He''s done everything, including a fairly recent imron job. I''m sure the electronics far exceed what''s necessary and he''s owned the boat for over 15 years. Hmmm. His name is Steve. There''s also a sloop for sale down here through St. Thomas Yacht Sales. You could probably ask Jose'' about both boats.


----------

